# John Deere 345 17HP engine Vs. a John Deere LX176 14HP 'K' series egine



## JohnDeereBoy (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a 325 with a blown engine and my plan was to take the 14HP 'K' Series engine out of my LX176 and put it in the 325. But the 325 has a 48" deck and my LX176 has a 38" deck. My question is, will my 14HP engine be enough to power a 325 with a 48" mower deck and possibly a plow or snow blower in the winter? All help is appreciated!

-JohnDeereBoy, Owner of A+ Lawn Care Service in Wisconsin


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
You probably won't notice the difference in hp. As long as the pulleys,pto,etc will fit,it should be ok.


----------



## JohnDeereBoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright, thanks. And i made a type-o, its actually a 325 but i think they are basically the same, the 345 is just a bit bigger. And thanks again for the help! I was told by someone else the same thing that i talked to on the phone. Otherwise if not, I'm going to attempt to overhaul this engine with my step dad since i'm only 14. he's just going to guide me and do the work that i might not be able to do


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do a little research on the 325...not sure the engine would be a direct swap in from the LX.


----------

